# disfrutar de



## marimar

Hola, me gustaría saber cómo se dice en francés "disfrutar de muchas comodidades". Siempre he utilizado el verbo "jouir", pero me han dicho que se utiliza más referido a disfrutar sexualmente. Espero que me ayudéis. Muchas gracias


----------



## demosthène

Hola! 
En francés, traduciría "disfrutar de muchas comodidades" por "jouir d'un grand confort" o se puede decir "disposer de beaucoup de confort". Es verdad que "jouir" tiene una connotación sexual (sobre todo cuando le empleas solo) pero en algunas expresiones se le emplean como "disfrutar", sin connotaciones. Bueno, espero que he contestado a tu pregunta


----------



## bluecalypso

"Bénéficier d'un grand confort", "Profiter d'un grand confort" sont aussi des synonymes , certes ayant moins de force mais moins ambigus.


----------



## psycoangel

Nueva pregunta​
Bonjour à tous!

Je suis en train d'écrire un exposé sur un voyage à Paris et je ne veux pas que le verbe _jouir _puisse donner lieu à un sens d'autre que _disfrutar. _D'ailleurs je ne veux pas utiliser _se regaler _car je m'en suis déjà servi. Voyons:

"Luego *disfrutamo*s con las maravillosas vistas del segundo piso de la Torre".

_" Puis *nous avons joui de* merveilleuses vues du deuxième étage de la Tour"._

Questions:
1. Est-ce que le sens de la phrase est clair?
2. _jouir_ ne signifie _correrse _que quand il est suivi d'un supplément, n'est-ce pas?

Merci d'avance! 

PS: Corrigez mes fautes d'orthographe s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Crescent

psycoangel said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je suis en train d'écrire un exposé sur un voyage à Paris et je ne veux pas que le verbe _jouir _puisse donner lieu à un sens d'autre que _disfrutar. _D'ailleurs je ne veux pas utiliser _se regaler _car je m'en suis déjà servi. Voyons:
> 
> "Luego *disfrutamo*s con las maravillosas vistas del segundo piso de la Torre".
> 
> _" Puis *nous avons joui de* merveilleuses vues du deuxième étage de la Tour"._
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Est-ce que le sens de la phrase est clair?
> 2. _jouir_ ne signifie _correrse _que quand il est suivi d'un supplément, n'est-ce pas?
> 
> Merci d'avance!
> 
> PS: Corrigez mes fautes d'orthographe s'il vous plaît.



Bonjour, psycoangel! 

Je crains qu'il n'y ait aucunes fautes de frappes, ou autrement aucunes fautes pour corriger, dans votre français qui me semble être parfait!  
Enhorabuena, de verdad! 

Pues, según mi diccionario, ''jouir de'' es el equivalente excato de ''disfrutar de algo'' pero no sé si tiene algo que ver con ''correrse'' si es seguido por
un suplemento, o no...  (jájá! Es gracioso, ya que acabo de aprender este verbo ''correrse'' en español, después de haber cometido un error muy grave y avergonzante usándolo incorectemente. Y ahora, no puedo decir esta palabra sin enrojecerme ya que cada vez que lo digo, no puedo evitar pensar en mi error!! )

Vale, entonces: me parece que decir ''Nous avons joui de..'' está bien y correcto, pero hay sólo una cosita que corregiría yo: ''de vues merveilleuses'' - es decir, el adjetivo sigue el sustantivo, y no lo contrario. Vale?


----------



## josepbadalona

[
_" Puis *nous avons joui de* merveilleuses vues du deuxième étage de la Tour"._

_me suena perfecto, y sin ambigüedad..._


2. _jouir_ ne signifie _correrse _que quand il est suivi d'un supplément, n'est-ce pas?

no estoy conforme
es "jouir" a secas lo que significa correrse

(¿supplément ? ¿quieres decir "complément"?)

PS: Corrigez mes fautes d'orthographe s'il vous plaît.[/quote]


----------



## Crescent

Justement une toute petite correction à votre français merveuilleux, autant que j'y suis: 



psycoangel said:


> Bien que votre question  se comprend:
> 2. _jouir_ ne signifie _correrse _que quand il est suivi d'un supplément, n'est-ce pas?
> Je dirais plutôt:
> _Le verbe ''jouir'' ne signifie-t-il pas ''correrse'' quand il est suivi d'un supplément?
> _



Perdóneme por mis correcciones - espero que no le molesten a usted, y si ve algun error que yo he cometido, le pido que me correja, por favor.  
La verdad es que todavía no manejo ni español, ni francés.


----------



## Crescent

Efectivamente, Josepbadalona tiene razón! Según mi diccionario, es ''_jouir_'' cuando es solo que quiere decir ''correrse'', pero cuando es seguido por un sustantivo, todo está bien, y no hay ninguna ambiguedad ni verguenza. 


josepbadalona said:


> 2. _jouir_ ne signifie _correrse _que quand il est suivi d'un supplément, n'est-ce pas?
> 
> no estoy conforme
> es "jouir" a secas lo que significa correrse


----------



## psycoangel

Merci à tous!
Concernant au "supplément"... Je disais cela parce qu'en espagnol quand un verbe est forcément suivi d'une preposition concrète (comme c'est le cas de _disfrutar de/con_), en grammaire on appelle ce qui est après le verbe _suplemento. _Mais je ne sais pas si cela existe en français...

Ejemplo:
_Disfrutar *de la velada (SUPLEMENTO).*_


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir
Dans ce style "dépliant touristique" le verbe jouir ne s'emploie plus car prêtant trop à confusion en français moderne. C'est bien dommage, mais c'est comme ça.
Moi je dirais: _Nous avons pris beaucoup de plaisir à contempler les merveilleux points de vue depuis le deuxième étage de la Tour.
_Bonsoir


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La frase expuesta por *Gurb* es de una factura impecable y elegante.

No obstante, no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con él de que el verbo *jouir* ya no se emplee porque preste a demasiada confusión.
El verbo *jouir* sigue utilizándose mucho y, a mí, no me molesta en absoluto decir *jouir d'un grand confort* como apuntó *demosthène* en primer lugar.


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
Parfaitement d'accord avec toi. C'est en fait l'ensemble de la phrase qui m'a heurté: _nous avons joui de_ _merveilleuses vues_; ce n'est pas incorrect mais ça ne passe pas.
*Jouir d' un grand confort* OK
*Jouir du magnifique panorama *OK
Ainsi on dira: _du haut de la Tour Eiffel on jouit d'un magnifique panorama, d'un superbe point de vue..._
mais on ne dira guére , en tous cas moi je ne le dirais pas,: _du haut de la Tour Eiffel nous avons joui( ou j'ai joui) d'un magnifique panorama_... l'indéfini oui, mais c'est tout. Pourquoi, je ne saurais le dire; c'est plus une impression qu'une certitude car c'est tout à fait correct.
Passe ton week-end à y réfléchir.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## psycoangel

Salut GURB.
Et si je met l'article défini? comment ça sonne?

_"Puis *nous avons joui des* merveilleuses vues du deuxième étage de la Tour"._


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Psycoangel, je pense que "jouir de la vue", "jouir d'une vue" ou "jouir des vues" (magnifiques, exceptionnelles) sont également corrects. Le style peut toutefois paraître un peu ampoulé et "touristique" comme dit Gurb. 
On peut éluder la difficulté en ne traduisant pas littéralement _"disfrutar"_ et en admirant la vue ou le panorama 

Cependant, en mon âme et conscience, je ne vois aucune raison objective de ne pas _jouir _de l'usage de ce verbe, puisqu'il existe . Je ne parviens pas non plus à trouver de raisons de préférer l'article indéfini ou défini. Jouir de l'existence, jouir de la citoyenneté, jouir de ses droits... appartiennent au français contemporain.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Oui, je suis d'accord avec Nanon; il n'y a aucune raison *objective* de ne pas utiliser ce verbe; cependant, et je vous renvoie à mon précédent post, l'usage, selon moi, veut qu'on évitera, autant que faire se peut, d'utiliser ce verbe *précédé de pronoms* *personnels* et de le conjuguer= _je jouis_, _nous jouissons_ etc... Déjà _nous_ _avons pu jouir_, je ne sais pourquoi, passera mieux.
Maintenant "les vues du deuxième étage de la Tour" veut dire en français que c'est le deuxième étage qui est l'objet de ces vues.C'est comme si tu avais: les photos du 2me étage. Voir ma traduction.
Si un inmeuble peut_ jouir d'une vue imprenable sur la_ _Tour,_ c'est _depuis la Tour que l'on peut jouir d' une vue -et pas des vues- magnifique sur divers quartiers._
C'est tout; pour plus de précisions voyez avec Víctor.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Aucune raison objective Gurb, en effet, mais il ne faut pas oublier que _jouir _donne quand même l'idée de _jouissance_, état de bien-être total que j'imagine mal s'accomoder avec une vue citadine aussi prestigieuse qu'elle soit mais que je réserverais à la contemplation de la nature.

Ta proposition  "Nous avons pris beaucoup de plaisir..." me semble parfaite: 
à laquelle j'ajoute:
- nous nous sommes delectés des vues... (un peu littéraire)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Hola
> Oui, je suis d'accord avec Nanon; il n'y a aucune raison *objective* de ne pas utiliser ce verbe; cependant, et je vous renvoie à mon précédent post, l'usage, selon moi, veut qu'on évitera, autant que faire se peut, d'utiliser ce verbe *précédé de pronoms* *personnels* et de le conjuguer= _je jouis_, _nous jouissons_ etc... Déjà _nous_ _avons pu jouir_, je ne sais pourquoi, passera mieux.
> Maintenant "les vues du deuxième étage de la Tour" veut dire en français que c'est le deuxième étage qui est l'objet de ces vues.C'est comme si tu avais: les photos du 2me étage. Voir ma traduction.
> Si un inmeuble peut_ jouir d'une vue imprenable sur la_ _Tour,_ c'est _depuis la Tour que l'on peut jouir d' une vue -et pas des vues- magnifique sur divers quartiers._
> *C'est tout; pour plus de précisions voyez avec Víctor.*
> Bonne soirée.


 
Je dois humblement reconnaître mon incapacité pour donner des précisions sur l'inconvenance d'employer les pronoms personnels devant le verbe jouir. Pour la simple raison que je ne vois pas d'inconvénients . 

S'il n'y a vraiment aucune raison *objective* qui empêche l'utilisation pleine du verbe jouir, si rien ne nous l'interdit, nous devons donc l'utiliser sans limitations. Sauf si, à titre personnel, d'aucuns doivent chercher des raisons *culturelles*...  (*)

(*) Tabous? 


De bonne guerre, bien sûr!


----------



## beyourself

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola a todos.

Tengo que enviar un email recordatorio para una cena. Hay una frase que no sé: _Esperamos que disfruten de la cena. 

_¿Cómo sería? Tal vez: _Nous attendons que vous profitez du dîner.


_Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## beyourself

¿Tal vez sería mejor _Nous vous souhaitons de profiter du dîner?


_gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- Nous espérons que le repas/souper vous plaira.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Durza

Como traducirian: buscan la seguridad y disfrutar de la vida?


Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Durza, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

- ils cherchent la sécurité et à profiter de la vie

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## eklir

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola:

No sé cómo traducir esta expresión en un contexto típico como:
Decidió no pensar en ello y disfrutar con la ilusión de un niño de los regalos de navidad.
Il decida ne plus penser à cela et jouir avec l'illusion d'un enfant des cadeaux de noel.
Hago esta pregunta porque no encuentro esta expresión y mirando los post de "disfrutar" y similares, he visto que jouir puede tener connotaciones sexuales y, como veis, nada más lejos de mi contexto  jeje.


----------



## Cenimurcia

une option : "...et de profiter de ses cadeaux de Noël..."

PS: reprends la traduction de "pensar en ello", ta tournure est un peu lourde


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Habría que saber de qué piensa disfrutar (de un momento / situación, de una presencia...)
- ... à se régaler / à (bien) en profiter comme un enfant qui découvre ses cadeaux de Noël / avec le /la même ***** que l'enfant...

Según contexto (si se puede "colar" _instant/moment_):
- à se laisser aller / à savourer / à goûter

Au revoir, hasta luego
***** Cuidado con la traducción de _ilusión _(Ver CNRTL)


----------



## eklir

Disfruta (con la ilusión de un niño) de los regalos. Está en la propia frase: !


----------



## eklir

Peut-être, Céni, ça serait mieux: 
Il décida de ne plus *y *penser et de profiter/jouir/ se régaler avec l'illusion d'un enfant des cadeaux... 
Sigo sin saber para disfrutar.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Perdón entendí la frase de esta manera:
- ... y disfrutar (con la ilusión de un niño de los regalos de navidad) => con la ilusión con la que un niño suele disfrutar de los regalos de Navidad.

Así que según el contexto este personaje está abriendo regalos de Navidad.
Je cherche...


----------



## Cenimurcia

yo te proponía "de profiter des cadeaux de Noël avec..." cambié la posición del COI porque me parece más natural y fácil de comprender


----------



## Hada del desierto

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola! alguien sabe còmo puedo traducir "disfruta la ciudad mientras tanto" en francès?

Mil gracias!


----------



## Hada del desierto

Muchísimas gracias!!!

 Entonces creen q podría ser adecuado decir "Pendant que tu reviens essaye de profiter de la ville"? (mientras regresas, disfruta de la ciudad)

Mil gracias otra vez


----------

